# subcontracting in north dakota



## jgarv78 (May 4, 2014)

Im new to this forum so bare with me...I am co owner of a roofing company in western pennsylvania and I am looking for information on how to get in contact with a person or company that is or has connections to the construction boom in north dakota. We are fairly successful here in pennsylvania but I really feel that there is alot of opportunity for growth out in ND because if the oil boom. If anyone could help with that, please let me know. We would like to relocate out there and possibly start out as a subcontractor for someone already established.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

There is only one way to go about this.

Get your tail out there and start pounding ground. Figure out the areas that have the largest growth surrounding the Bakken. This is not hard to do!

Go to the local building department (planning and zoning) and pull building permits, talk to the building officials, and the lady's at the front desk. I would call the department first. Sometimes they have a list they can e-mail you with all the information you need.

Get a list complied and start making calls, show up on jobsite's, take them to lunch.

The construction industry is run one of two ways. Face to face interaction or outright reputation. Where you have no reputation in the Bakken you are going to have to go with face time.

There are a lot of commercial opportunities in the online bid forums. Nothing like residential developments. They are all commercial bid opportunities. I have heard flat roofing is in big demand out there. General contractors are installing flat roofing themselves because no one is there to handle it. 

I personally could never live there so I haven't chased any leads. I have some competition that went out there and got his tail handed to him. He is a fulltime hack so it's no wonder he couldn't cut it.

Another guy that can't seem to make it around our parts has had great success out there. He's young and ambitious. He just has no business chops to make it elsewhere. Decent roofer though. He does just fine!

Believe me, the money is there. You have to go find it.


----------

